# White Mallard



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Here is a pic of a white mallard that I saw 
[siteimg]675[/siteimg]


----------



## mwkeller (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice pic. Can't imagine what it'd be like to shoot one. Phil Robertson shoots a really nice white mallard in one of his videos. They also shoot a pintail mallard mix. It's awesome to have these rare birds out there to go after.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That's a cool looking duck. It's hard to tell if it is a true mallard or if it has a little farm duck in it. Either way it'd be a cool one to get to commit to the spread.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

probobaly a mix between a farm duck and a mallard. i used to help one of my dads old freinds around at his house and his farm ducks used to breed with the mallards. but you never know


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have see several time peking duck mix with mallard .. peking duck that dont fly and it is all white with orange bill but u can shoot if it is mix with mallard game warren say


----------



## Shoot2Kill (Sep 1, 2004)

We shot a Mallrd Pin hybrid in Sask last October...if I could figure out how to post here (new guy here) I'd post a pic of it.....I'll get it yet......


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

That duck looks alot like a few that hang in Chahinkapa Park in Wahpeton every fall. There's a few mallard/pinner cross and they're pretty neat.


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

I shot a drake/hen mallard combo this fall it had two curls on a hen colored but the head was mixed also it had a red chest with all hen body.I probably would have mounted it but damn was it ugly.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice Pic man! :sniper:


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

I shot a hen/drake mallard the last day of duck season this year. It had a hen body, with a greenhead. Sure was a weird looking duck. i will post a pic when i get it back from the taxidermist.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

ndoutdoorsman...You probably shot a Mallard/Gadwell cross...either that or a metro sexual Ryan Seacreast Mallard...


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

hey guys has anyone seen a mallard redhead or mallard canvasback mix???? just wondering if any of u have seen one, didnt know if they crossed cuz i have seen a lot of them swimming to gether in the same ponds or sloughs.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I saw a white hen last spring when i was snow goose hunting. It wasnt pure white but close.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

you should see some of the ducks that are living by this hotel over where we turkey hunt. Some are wild and some are tame. They look really neat when they cross breed...I'll get some pictures and post them when we go over there in April! 8)


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Purpower..... puddle duck and diving ducks they dont mix ... but any puddle duck will may mix with puddle duck

for diving duck they dont mix


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

Heres one.


----------

